# *Looking For Sub Work* North Shore, MASS



## mpicanco01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,

I am currently looking for Sub work. I live in Peabody MA but will travel any where around the North Shore or Greater Boston area. I have a 2004 Dodge Ram 2500, with 8ft Fisher HD, Snow Blower, Insurance, and plentyyyy of Shovels.

Please contact me with any opportunities.

Thank You!

PM me
-- or
[email protected]


----------



## mpicanco01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nothing?!?

I have 5 years plow experience.


----------

